# Cozette's and Tiffany's New Baby Sister!



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

Hi All, 

We have finally decided to add a new little one to our family! Meet our new little puppy! She is 10 weeks old as of this past Tuesday, and we won't get her until she is probably 14 to 16 weeks old because she is tiny, like Cozette. Her estimated adult weight is 3 to 3.5 pounds, bred by Cindy Landry of Scruffy's. 

Here she is!:



















Here are her parents: 

Mom: 









Dad:









We don't have a name for her yet, so she is Pipsqueak for now, LOL.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Soo happy for you, you have no idea!! CONGRATS!!


----------



## RudyRoo (Jun 24, 2011)

Congratulations on the new baby! She is so gorgeous.


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

She is gorgeous!!
Congrats!!


----------



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

We're so excited we can hardly stand it, LOL. I don't know how we're going to wait four to six weeks! 

I forgot to put her parents' names: Ch. Scruffy's-Validian Powder-Me-Nose x Ch. Scruffy's-Validian Raising the Bar. Cindy was hoping to get a boy out of this litter, and she got my little girl and one absolutely gorgeous boy! Pam originally told me about the two other little girls that are 13 weeks old and will be only about 4.5 pounds, but Cindy also had this little one. I went to see them all this past Sunday, and that was the end of that :biggrin:


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

oooh three fluffies,you're so lucky,aren't multiple fluffs fun? They're like potato chips...can't stop at one!!!!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Jackie -- she is adorable. You know how happy I am for you. Your long search has brought you to the "perfect fluff" just as it should have.

Cozette -- you better watch out. Your new sister looks like she's going be just as full of energy as you. What a fun duo to watch -- I can already picture the fun that those 2 will have together.


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Oh how gorgeous she is :wub: :wub: Cynthia is a great breeder, you can't go wrong. Beautiful dogs.


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

What a beautiful little girl. Congratulations!! I am so excited for you.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

I'm in love! :tender::tender::tender:I don't know how you will be able to wait. Her parents are so beautiful. Oh, I want one just like her.:wub:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Jackie - congratulations. :chili::chili: She is so adorable. :wub::wub: How could you possibly resist? :wub2: Her parents are stunning. I can't wait until you have her in your home and part of your family. Pipsqueak huh? How about Pippa since she looks like she could be a member of the Royals? :thumbsup:


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Snowbody said:


> Jackie - congratulations. :chili::chili: She is so adorable. :wub::wub: How could you possibly resist? :wub2: Her parents are stunning. I can't wait until you have her in your home and part of your family. Pipsqueak huh? How about Pippa since she looks like she could be a member of the Royals? :thumbsup:


:thumbsup: I like Pippa too..... cute.


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Congratulations Jackie. She is a little doll:wub:. I just love the tiny ones too. I bet you can't wait to get her into your arms for good. Keep yourself busy so the next few weeks will go by fast. Can't wait to see her grow up on SM.


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

Congrats!! she is a doll!!!


----------



## Bibu (Jun 3, 2010)

Oh my Jackie!!!! What a lucky woman you are! So its true that patience is the key!  She is absolutely adorable and I'm sure Cozzette and Tiffany are just going to loooooove her! Tell me about waiting....I still have just about 5-6 weeks left until Kissy comes home! I'm going October 6th to pick her up. When are you going to pick up Pippa?  Ooops....did I just call her Pippa....?!?!?! :w00t: She's just so royal looking that I just can't help it! :HistericalSmiley:Kate wouldn't be bad either!


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Jackie, she is adorable!:wub::wub: I'm so happy for you! Congrats!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Oh my!! You found the cutest little girl!!!! I am so happy for you!!! :chili:

Get busy with some project....it'll make the time go by faster!!


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

WOWZERS!! What a cutie pie! Congrats- she is going to have so much fun with Cozette! Looking forward to watching her grow up on the forum.


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

Congrats to you & your little white fluffs on the new (incoming) addition!!! How fun and exciting! I miss having a little puppy running around...I suppose I'll have to live through you to get my puppy fix! lol I can't wait to see more pics as she grows!


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

She's precious! Congrats!


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

She is truly precious! So glad you waited to find the right puppy! She is worth the wait!!


----------



## educ8m (May 19, 2010)

Oh my goodness, she's ADORABLE. :wub::wub::wub: I can see how it would definitely be love at first sight. Waiting will be tortuous for you. I love the name Pippa, too. That was on my short list when naming Ella, but decided she wasn't tiny enough to be a Pippa. Since you're already calling her Pipsqueek . . . .Hmmmm.

I'm so happy for you. It's so exciting when someone finds the perfect puppy. :chili::chili::chili:


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

And liking the name Pippa too! Fit her!


----------



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

LOL I like Pippa too! But hubby has to like it as well. He already nixed Chanel and Chantal and Mia. He likes names to sound French since we have a French last name. He liked Jolie, though he did like Lacie and Angel too. So we'll see! 

Cory, I guess we'll be getting Kissy and Pipsqueak at about the same time! How exciting! Cindy gave me a date range of September 20 to October 4, though she'll be 12 weeks September 6. 

Pat, just as a funny aside-- Pipsqueak actually has Italian lines! (Cinecitta) Though she wasn't born in Italy, LOL! Gee when looking at her pedigree, she also is Irish! 

Lynn, Cinecitta is also owned by the man who has the Dell Alberico Line of Lhasas (Ch Marlo's Rocky Road his most famous).


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Marlo's Rocky Road was bred by a now deceased friend from Southern California (Lynn Lowey). I know that she did sell a few of her dogs to Italy. She had some beautiful Lhasas.

How about naming her Gabrielle (for Coco Chanel) and calling her Gaby? It's very French.

And, Pat, it just goes to show that the tiny ones are teacups after all and that they come from ITALY!!!:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley: For those that weren't able to read Pat's post about Italy -- this is just a joke.:thumbsup:


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

Congrats!
She is just too precious for words! :wub:


----------



## Kara (Apr 29, 2007)

Aww that little face, she is BEAUTIFUL. Cant wait til you get her so we can see some more photos.


----------



## Kara (Apr 29, 2007)

I think Mimi is a cute name.


----------



## MylittleMolly (Jan 31, 2011)

OMG she is a little darling. It makes me want a little friend for Molly. Cant wait to see more pics of her, love the name pipsqueak even if its only a temporary one lol.


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

WOW!!! she is BEAUTIFUL and so are her parents :wub:

CONGRATS!!!!

I am so excited for you  photos are in order once you get her please ^_^


----------



## mary-anderson (Jan 12, 2010)

WOW she is soooo adorable. The parents are stunning. Congratulations!!!


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

What a beautiful little girl! And her fur parents are just stunning!


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Congrats!! Oh she is beyond precious!:wub:


----------

